# Trash Breaking



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 13, 2010)

Since we have a dedicated dog forum now. Let's hear some tip's and trick's to trash breaking. [deer, coon, cat, rabbit, etc. . . ]


----------



## boarbutcher (Oct 14, 2010)

shock caller!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 14, 2010)

Shock therapy works wonders


----------



## Broadhead12 (Oct 14, 2010)

ya'll say shock collar but when do you use it? after the dog runs something for two hours before you know it is "trash" then shock them or do you put them on fresh "trash" scent just to shock them before they start?


----------



## vonnick52 (Oct 14, 2010)

I watched a buddy cow break a catahoula.  Took him to a cow pasture where there were plenty of cows, put the collar on and dropped him.  Made a beeline for the nearest cow.....ZAP.....rolled.  Got up, kept running, zapped again...end over end.  Got up, looked around...started running towards the cow again and he lit him up one more time, and the dog came back to the truck and jumped on the tailgate.  Doesn't want anything to do with a cow anymore.

We have also seen deer cross the road and stopped where they did and dropped the dogs...shock the ones that try and run the trail.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 14, 2010)

Broadhead12 said:


> ya'll say shock collar but when do you use it? after the dog runs something for two hours before you know it is "trash" then shock them or do you put them on fresh "trash" scent just to shock them before they start?



you have to know...don't guess...if somebody sees it then do it.



vonnick52 said:


> I watched a buddy cow break a catahoula.  Took him to a cow pasture where there were plenty of cows, put the collar on and dropped him.  Made a beeline for the nearest cow.....ZAP.....rolled.  Got up, kept running, zapped again...end over end.  Got up, looked around...started running toward the cow again and he lit him up one more time, and the dog came back to the truck and jumped on the tailgate.  Doesn't want anything to do with a cow anymore.
> 
> We have also seen deer cross the road and stopped where they did and dropped the dogs...shock the ones that try and run the trail.



yep... that is the best way i think too...there is no question...i have a friend that hate to see me come on the place with a dog...know i want to turn him loose on the cows a time or two...it is a little harder to do it with deer unless you find some in a pen...dillo and coons only make it about 20 seconds..no real need there except rabies in coons...just harder to get the therapy rollin on those


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 14, 2010)

vonnick52 said:


> I watched a buddy cow break a catahoula.  Took him to a cow pasture where there were plenty of cows, put the collar on and dropped him.  Made a beeline for the nearest cow.....ZAP.....rolled.  Got up, kept running, zapped again...end over end.  Got up, looked around...started running towards the cow again and he lit him up one more time, and the dog came back to the truck and jumped on the tailgate.  Doesn't want anything to do with a cow anymore.
> 
> We have also seen deer cross the road and stopped where they did and dropped the dogs...shock the ones that try and run the trail.



That is the best way in my opinion.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 14, 2010)

just find a deer, armidillo ,cattle what ever you dont want them to run drop them out like there hunting and head towards the trash whenever they jump it , catch it or bay it push the button on 10 and hold it for a couple second it will only take once ,maby twice ,and for the hard headed bulldogs hold it longer they may take 3 times LOL ,but they will think what ever trash you shock them off of has an electric force feild around them all my new dogs go through shock therapy when i first start hunting them.


----------



## baybranch02 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive always used breaking scents (deer break mostly) the first time i suspect trashing on deer and it works well and is cheap. Its also good because you dont have to catch them in the act. Night lite sales it in their catalogs.


----------



## mountaincurs (Oct 14, 2010)

I run the dogs around the house no hogs round here but more deer then you would believe, ill put them on a deer line just to knock them off. Shock collars, pistols with ratshot, and a good butt kicking has all worked for me. and there are some dogs that just arnt smart enough to learn to leave it when you tell them. I dont keep them. Woulnt say all of mine wouldnt chase one that jumps up infront of them but when i yell they gonna quit forsure. Its like hunting around live stock the end goal is for your dog to just leave them alone. They dont learn anything in the yard.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 14, 2010)

mountaincurs said:


> Woulnt say all of mine wouldnt chase one that jumps up infront of them but when i yell they gonna quit forsure.



yep...yell trash and they pull up


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL...I am reminded of my father in laws bulldog.  That dog went for the horse and he shocked the holy bleep out of him......the dog got more ticked off probably thinking the horse was doing it.  Caught the horse on the snout and the horse beat the holy bleep out of the dog.....the horse broke him, not the collar, LOL.


----------



## vonnick52 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have also used my pet snakes to "snake-break" my dogs to reduce the risk of them getting snake bit.  

I'll get one of my more aggressive snakes all riled up and then I'll let the dog get close to it and get bit on the face a few times and give him a few good punches for good measure just so the dog keeps on going when they smell snake instead of getting curious and checking it out.

The picture is just a house dog, but dog training is dog training, this dog had a great prey drive and wanted to eat everything but people until my little sessions with her:


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 14, 2010)

vonnick52 said:


> I have also used my pet snakes to "snake-break" my dogs to reduce the risk of them getting snake bit.
> 
> I'll get one of my more aggressive snakes all riled up and then I'll let the dog get close to it and get bit on the face a few times and give him a few good punches for good measure just so the dog keeps on going when they smell snake instead of getting curious and checking it out.
> 
> The picture is just a house dog, but dog training is dog training, this dog had a great prey drive and wanted to eat everything but people until my little sessions with her:



oh..so now it eats people instead of snakes
i like that right there..just get mine the shot to hopefully help...tried to get them to give me one...don't know why they chuckled and looked at me funny..so when you coming to train mine


----------



## vonnick52 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> oh..so now it eats people instead of snakes



She really hated any animals but another dog, but was always a little too lovey-dovey with people for me.  My house got broken into and she didn't do a thing about it  .  I gave her to my girlfriend's grandpa.  

I had her before I started hogdogging, thinking back on her, I bet she woulda made a nice little help dog with lotsa grit, never really tried her nose.  She was a lab x chow mix....I think...dunno how to explain the curled tail and the black tongue otherwise.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 14, 2010)

dont train hog dogs but with the coon hounds and rabbit dogs after shocking one for trashing i feel like it is important to get them right onto what i want them to run. Is this what most you boys practice?


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 14, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> dont train hog dogs but with the coon hounds and rabbit dogs after shocking one for trashing i feel like it is important to get them right onto what i want them to run. Is this what most you boys practice?



I try to always do that. I've also had dogs to become collar smart before too. They knew when it was on not to do it but if you took it of they would trash.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 14, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> I try to always do that. I've also had dogs to become collar smart before too.



that was going to be my next question. i try to make a practice of only shocking a young dog while trashing and only then and use my hands for everything else. seems to work and they may just feel the shocker is part of the attire.


----------



## vonnick52 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is definitely a good thing to show them exactly what you want from them after correcting them, followed by lots of praise and positive reinforcement.  Dogs are smart, you just have to figure out how to communicate with them in a way they understand.

My buddy has a dog that barks in the kennel all the time and it got collar-smart, so he took a Tic-Tac box and wrapped it in electrical tape and taped it to a collar.  He rotates the shock collar and the "fake" collar so the dog doesn't know when he will get lit up.  Seems to be working pretty well, sure is a lot more quiet around his place.  Haven't dealt with one that got collar-smart and ran trash when you take it off of them though....dunno how I'd approach that one.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 14, 2010)

The best rabbit trick is to take a dead one and spank'em with it. So I use a small towel rolled up with some breaking scent on it. Works out pretty good.


----------

